# What kind of cat is this? Very unusual cat!



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: What kind of cat is this?*

I hope someone answers. People may skip this thread because it's usually a generic housecat and cat's can't be identified w/out papers but these guys are special. I'm a sucker for an unusual looking cat.


----------



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: What kind of cat is this?*



Dave_ph said:


> I hope someone answers. People may skip this thread because it's usually a generic housecat and cat's can't be identified w/out papers but these guys are special. I'm a sucker for an unusual looking cat.


I edited the title


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would think some kind of Rex mix. Very cool looking!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Their angular facial features remind me of the Siamese/Oriental appearance. The ears ... since all three are holding those huge bat-wing-like ears down and to the side, makes me wonder if they have a genetic cartilege issue similar to the Folds/Curls. Otherwise, they all look subdued, ill or confused holding their ears to the side like that. The kitty on the left is exhibiting a 'different' tabby pattern that makes me think of a domestic cat crossed with a 'wild cat' in order to get all of those different features.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My first thought was Photoshop. The nose on the middle cat looks weird.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Ears like that aren't always a genetic defect. I remeber a small cat in a zoo in Columbia S.C. decades ago that had ears on the side like that and it was an adaptation. It was a wild cat that lived in mountainous terrain and having the ears on the side helped it stalk prey without being spotted.

They look real to me. I checked the properties on the photo but couldn't get to a lower spot in the address for info.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/ ... age231.png


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My first thoughts were Sphynx or Oriental, with their ears folded in a "cat frown".

http://www.cfa.org/breeds/profiles/oriental.html

http://www.cfa.org/breeds/profiles/sphynx.html


Or maybe they're Gremlins? :yikes


----------



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)

gunterkat said:


> Or maybe they're Gremlins? :yikes


Dont feed them after midnight!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

And don't you have to keep them dry?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

A missing relative


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

A cat should look like a cat, not an alien...


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Skeeziks in the pic above is listed as Oriental/Siamese


Quick Bio:
-purebred 

Coloration:
Chocolate-Lynx Point

Likes:
Playing with my tinsel wand, stroller rides, the color pink, running for "Mr Catster"

Pet-Peeves:
When Mr Tasty Face will only play the tinsel wand game 7 hours a day with me.

Favorite Toy:
Tinsel Wand

Favorite Nap Spot:
One of the four heeted Cat Cups; on top of the cat heeter

Favorite Food:
Fancy Feast Sliced Turkey in Gravy

Skills:
putting my ankle behind my nek and likking my goodie sak. blogging. Kissing Mr Tasty Face's tasty face. Pozing for pikchurs.

Dwells:
indoors 

Arrival Story:
Skeezix, you didn't know it, but you had a huge void to fill when you entered our lives. In December 2004, our beloved Balinese, Junior, passed away unexpectedly. We were unprepared and utterly devasted. Junior was Jeff's cat --- heart and soul --- and Jeff was inconsolable. He sat on the back deck in the cold dark night rocking back and forth, holding Junior's cold, shrouded body, sobbing and shuddering with grief. I had to deal not only with my grief, but with Jeff's, to try to get him -- and us -- through it. Junior was the first cat who was Jeff's alone, and this man who was not a "cat person" when I met him was far more devastated with grief than he had been over the loss of any human. To this day, if I mention Junior's name or Jeff sees a photo of him, Jeff will tear up spontaneously. It was months before he stopped crying himself to sleep. In those dark days just before Christmas, our despair was palpable. Both Mao and Rocky were also deeply affected by Junior's death. Rocky refused to come in the house, and Mao was at loose ends. Jeff was in tears every single night at bedtime, and often throughout the day. I couldn't face Christmas without Junior, and I knew from personal experience that, although Junior could not be replaced, that a new kitten would divert our focus from mourning 24 hours a day and help us heal. We had to get a kitten because Mao is an unapologetic alpha cat who would never let another adult cat in the house. He and Rocky do not socialize or interact, but since Rocky has seniority, Mao begrudgingly leaves him alone. (This changed when they teamed up to invent Mao & Rocky's Vishus Deer Repelunt.) Finding a kitten in the dead of winter is a challenge. I kept my plans a secret from Jeff because I knew he'd say no if I asked him. I frantically searched the entire Bay Area, starting at Siamese Rescue and every shelter, then every classified ad, Mao's breeder, and anyone else I could think of. I searched the Sacramento area, and expanded my search to include everywhere I could drive to and from within a single day. I googled and googled and googled. No luck. more >> 

Bio:
I have a blog, Skeezix's Scratching Post, wich is the storey of my life. I am a hairless runt hoo supposedly is a purebred (I have papers), but it appeers that maybe my muther was a ho becuz I don't look anything like a purebred. Becuz I am neerly hairless, I usually ware shirts. Pink is my faverit color. My big bruther Mao sez I look like a panty-waist sissy. My big bruther Mao is kinda bossy, but he teeches me important stuff like how to be a picky eeter. I make frends everyware I go, like the peeple at Bulevard Pet Hospital, ware I have praktickly financed a new wing becuz I have a kronic case of the squirts, and the Food Lady and Mr Tasty Face have tride every remedy known to man (or at leest, evry one known to the vet man that I visit). I am an indoor cat hoo gits to go outside if I'm waring a harniss, wich is like a noose arownd my skinny nek. I have lots and lots of innernet frends, like Shabby and Rosie & Cheeto (Rosie's HOT!) and Kismet.

Lives Remaining:
7 of 9

Forums Motto:


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

If you've read about the woman who developed the Ragdoll cat she claims she threw in some alien and human genes. She was an unusual woman.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I think w hava a winner. The Javanese Cat.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

It is so very ODD looking it is adorable!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Cas the Oriental cat


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the oriental/siamese/javanese guessers are on the right track. These guys tend to be all ears when they're babies. Someone said Gremlin, that's perfect. 


Here's Franklin, 100% javanese at about 16 weeks:









They almost grow into their ears  Here he is at almost 2.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

oriental short hair, what beautiful kittys


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Oriental short hair is the winner!









Pictured: Best of Breed	GC, BW, NW PURRMATIX HARVEST MOON, 
Red-White Oriental - Shorthair Division	Male 
Photo: © Larry Johnson

Purrmatix is the cattery from which Franklin and Franny come


----------

